# Knitting Paradise Cookbook (PDF Download) - Summer 2015 Update - Rafiki



## Rafiki

Knitting Paradise Cookbook (PDF Download)
- Summer 2015 Update
Here we go again - this time I have broken it down by Category - which I believe is much easier to follow.
Enjoy.......
Anyone wishing to receive a MS Word Copy kindly "PM" me and I will gladly forward it to you.

Regards: Rafiki


----------



## run4fittness

Thank you.


----------



## Dashiell

thanks you some very interesting recipes, several must try


----------



## BBatten17

Oh. My. Goodness!! What in incredible amount of work you've done! Thank you so much for this, it's amazing!


----------



## Helen Hawkins

Thank you so much. Boy you have really put a lot of work into this book.


----------



## lorraine 55

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

You've done an excellent job! Thank you!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is such a great idea and daunting task that you've maintained for all of us. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Wee Brenda

Thank you very much Rafiki for the more than considerable time and effort put into this project, want you to know it is appreciated.


----------



## jprowse

Thank you for doing this I know I will enjoy it!


----------



## jprowse

Thank you for doing this I know I will enjoy it!


----------



## Xiang

Rafiki said:


> Knitting Paradise Cookbook (PDF Download)
> - Summer 2015 Update
> Here we go again - this time I have broken it down by Category - which I believe is much easier to follow.
> Enjoy.......
> Anyone wishing to receive a MS Word Copy kindly "PM" me and I will gladly forward it to you.
> 
> Regards: Rafiki


All I can say on this massive undertaking is ............. WOW , and thank you😊


----------



## krestiekrew

Thanks, such a nice surprise to find.


----------



## darowil

Wow- what a huge amount of work you have pu tinto this. 
You are right this will be even more useful than your orginal version with the categories- and all that useful information at the start.
The conversion charts will be very handy as so many recieps come from other countries now and sometimes very hard to know what there are!
So a very big thanks for this Rafiki


----------



## jvallas

This is a wonderful collection, beautifully compiled, & lots of extra tidbits. Thanks for putting so much effort into it. Now I have to find time to cook *and* knit!


----------



## 8536

Wow! 334 pages of great looking recipes and helpful information. Thank you for compiling these tasty sounding eats.


----------



## budasha

Wow - you have done a marvelous job. Thank you so much.


----------



## tami_ohio

Thank you so very much for your hard work! I have your first one, and have now downloaded this one, also. I skimmed thru it, before I saved it, and you have done an awesome job on it! And all of the extra information is an added bonus that will be so useful.


----------



## Rafiki

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you so very much for your hard work! I have your first one, and have now downloaded this one, also. I skimmed thru it, before I saved it, and you have done an awesome job on it! And all of the extra information is an added bonus that will be so useful.


This one contains everything the first one had and then some more - so you do not need both copies - this is an extension of that one.... Enjoy....


----------



## tami_ohio

Rafiki said:


> This one contains everything the first one had and then some more - so you do not need both copies - this is an extension of that one.... Enjoy....


Thank you for letting me know that. I will just delete the first one, then. The computer could use one less file in it! :-D It has been running pretty slow, so I have spent the day trying to clean it up some. I will be putting all of my knitting patterns on a flash drive. I have over 1 gig in that file. :shock:


----------



## Firstsoprano

This is my first look at this section and WOW!!!! I cannot begin to guess at how much time it took to assemble and organize. Thank you. I plan my menus a week in advance so will be looking at this much more closely tomorrow when I make my menu/shopping list.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2

Holy smokes, Rafiki! Thanks so much for sharing your incredible recipe compilation.....so thoughtful!
Kathy


----------



## Pattimax56

Thank you so much. It's wonderful. It took quite a bit work to complete this. Again, thank you.


----------



## Pattimax56

Thank you so much. It's wonderful. It took quite a bit work to complete this. Again, thank you.


----------



## mmMardi

Thank you so much for the cookbook. It's awesome!!!


----------



## irishrose24

Thank You!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a great job you have done here!


----------



## Artbarn

This is amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Davena

This is just Amazing and Thoughtful and Kind. Like others have said, just so much work put into this. I will enjoy this for many years to come. A great big Thank You...Hugs Davena


----------



## Fluffymahoot

Rafiki said:


> This one contains everything the first one had and then some more - so you do not need both copies - this is an extension of that one.... Enjoy....


Wonderful! I'm using an iPad and I'm wondering if there is an easy way to go to a particular page rather than scrolling? Thanks for all of your hard work.


----------



## g-mom

Thank you, again!


----------

